# 35 mm slide scanner?



## NancyNGA (Oct 4, 2017)

I have a couple hundred 35 mm slides taken back in the 1950's and later. I'd just like to convert some of them to digital images to view on the computer screen.  Don't plan on enhancing them. It will probably only be used for that purpose once, and that's it.

Can someone recommend a slide scanner? 

Or would it be better to just let a photo lab do this?  (maybe 50 slides tops)


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 5, 2017)

Compare prices. Photo Lab versus scanner. 

Also check out if your printer can do the job with an adapter.  I can scan a picture to my computer and save it on a flash drive or my desktop.

I can't see why it wouldn't be just as easy with a slide.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 5, 2017)

Put the picture up on a screen and then take a picture with your camera..Might not loose too much quality??


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 5, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Compare prices. Photo Lab versus scanner.
> 
> Also check out if your printer can do the job with an adapter.  I can scan a picture to my computer and save it on a flash drive or my desktop.
> 
> I can't see why it wouldn't be just as easy with a slide.



Of course. 

Slide scanners run from $40 to $200. I thought maybe someone could tell me if an inexpensive one worked well enough for a non-professional. 

You need a backlight (like a light in the lid of a normal scanner) to scan film or slides.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 5, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Put the picture up on a screen and then take a picture with your camera..Might not loose too much quality??


Thanks Ken.   Don't have a working projector.  Ha!

I found a Walmart ad last night that says they will do _the first_ (?) 165 slides for $25.  Won't have to do a lot of sorting first that way.  Probably better quality than a cheap scanner.


----------



## Dobra (Oct 6, 2017)

Interesting thread. I have just scanned just over a hundred 35mm slides, using my Canon 9000F Mk2 scanner and photo-software. Believe me it takes time. I scattered them on an Agfa light tablet to sort the wheat from the chaff, Brushed the selected both sides with a puffer brush and then put four into the Canon mount. Then to Canon software to issue scan command, then quick size check and give each a file name......and so on and so on. I have about four or five hundred to do. Time and effort versus cost of sub-contracting.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks for the detailed description of what it takes to do this yourself, Dobra.   I think I'll go with Walmart.  

Does anyone know how they want the slides packaged when you take them to their lab?  I looked for instructions online.  Most of mine are in projector cartridges, lost the original boxes.


----------

